

Ask HN: Please review my Android game - ww520

My first Android app is done and in beta.  Please try it on your Android device.  Thanks!<p>http://www.appbrain.com/app/com.mhillsystem.starxscape
======
wccrawford
Took me a bit to figure out how to control it. Had to force it to show the
'directional bubbles'. Not an intuitive name.

The game seems to play okay. Not really compelling gameplay.

~~~
ww520
Thanks for installing and trying it out. I appreciate the feedback. Good to
hear from user's perspective. The input will be revamped.

